

Stop stealing dreams: Seth Godin on education & school - alter8
http://www.presentationzen.com/presentationzen/2012/10/seth-godin-presentation-stop-stealing-dreams.html

======
sauliuz
The fact is that ways the teaching is done will have to change. As things
around us are changing at raid speed.

